# Low rider guides on casting rod



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

Can I use Fuji low rider guides on a CTS 5-8 surf rod that I am building as a casting rod? Not going to use this rod at all for spin. or should I use different Fuji guides? 

Thanks


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

My opinion is for a casting rod use casting guides....The low riders which are called duel rung guides by most are not duel rung to me. I like them on a heavy spinner but a casting rod I like Fuji Concept CMNAG, BMNAG, or MNSG guides.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with Jeb. I don't like to use the LowRiders unless its on a spinning outfit. They'll work, but I don't think they're the best option. I usually use the same guides Jeb mentioned as well.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i have them on 3 rods... all conv........i use 50 lb shock leaders and have tried various knots with them.........u will hear knot bangage every now and then...but hasnt caused a reel to blow... i just fished some pretty tough winds too...do i see any real advantage to them
.....no....but they seem to work just fine for me


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jebson38 said:


> My opinion is for a casting rod use casting guides....The low riders which are called duel rung guides by most are not duel rung to me. I like them on a heavy spinner but a casting rod I like Fuji Concept CMNAG, BMNAG, or MNSG guides.


...also like NSG guides as well...

Sandcrab


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

I had them taped on the rod, and didnt like the way they looked.

I will go ahead and go with the Fuji BMNAG guides. 

I appreciate the input.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

berlix said:


> I had them taped on the rod, and didnt like the way they looked.
> 
> I will go ahead and go with the Fuji BMNAG guides.
> 
> I appreciate the input.


I do have spacing for a 5-8 with BMNAG's if you want it.


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

Tacpayne,
Yes I would appreciate it very much.
thank you.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

From the Tip
5.5" -12
5.75 -12
7.25 - 12
9.5 - 12
9.75- 16
11.375 -16
17-20
8.5 below the ferule -25
Second # is guide size, I dont personally do the double 16's like a lot of people do, I would drop the closest one to the tip and make it a 12. I have test cast this on several rods, with all kinds of knot configs, and never saw any advantage to the double 16's


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I had lowriders on one of my conventionals and took them off. They will work, but I didnt like them. I had actually had to add one more guide in my setup when I used them too to keep the line off the blank.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

To clarify my layout is measure from guide to guide, not a running total from the tip


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

thank you Tacpayne.
I will pick up the guides and start wrapping it right away.
I appreciate your help.

thank the rest of you guys, you are all great!!!!


----------

